# Muscle Research Weekly Thursday Sale...Summer Shred Time!!!



## MuscleAddiction (May 20, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Weekly Thursday Sale!!!*



*Summer is around the corner and we are sure you are getting ready for vacations, maybe a wedding, your first competition, or just want to get ripped to shreds...let us help you!!!


This week we have some products ON SALE that will help you attain your goals set forth by you!!! First up we have none other than "The Mighty Katana!" If you are looking for a product that really works as a muscle builder, but you want to make sure all your gains are lean muscle, then look no further. If you are new to prohormone use, but concerned about side effects of elevated testosterone for long periods of time, Katanadrol is a great choice. 1-DHEA is a naturally occurring metabolite of DHEA, which can be converted into testosterone, a powerful muscle builder that helps users attain the lean muscle gains that elude so many bodybuilders and fitness enthusiasts. Katanadrol cuts out the need for long bulking periods followed by intense cutting cycles with a powerful boost of Testosterone.


Next we have Muscle Researches Perfect Post Cycle Therapy Stack!!! Muscle recovery, Strength, aggressions, drive, feeling of wellbeing and much more is always lost when coming off a cycle. All too often these aspects are greatly underestimated or completely overlooked altogether. That is why we have made it simple for you and combined everything you need "after" the cycle is over to help you completely recovery and save every last ounce of your gains. The Perfect Post Cycle Therapy Stack makes PCT as simple as it gets. All you have to do is follow the directions we have laid out for you and let the products do the rest.


We also have Premium Powders Xtreme Joint at BOGO FREE!!! Xtreme Joint is has two specialized formulas. The Relief Matrix is designed for immediate pain relief from damaged joints or tendons. The Rebuild Matrix is designed to rebuild or repair damaged joints, cartilage, tendons, and bone fractures and keep them flexible and healthy in the future, and buy now and get 2 for the price of 1...$37.99 saving!!!


Check out this product review by none other than Tyler D himself!!!*










*We also have Powerchews Creatine and Premium Powders L-Carnitine L-Tartrate at a savings too!!!*






















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (May 20, 2016)

*$20 off Katana is an excellent choice for a sale item.Cutting season is here and nothing goes better with cutting then katana !*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (May 23, 2016)

*Monday BUMP Day!!!*

*It is the beginning of the week my friends and just wanted to give a little subtle reminder of our sale this week!!! The one deal I like is of course the BOGO Xtreme Joint promo...this is a great support supplement that helps me with some nagging tendons and beat up joints from years of training, also this goes great with any cycle that might dry out your joints. Also Forged Post Cycle discount coupon is a bonus for you all...Katana, Powerchews Creatine...we have savings on all of these for you!!! Have a great week and train hard my friends!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (May 23, 2016)

MuscleAddiction said:


> *Monday BUMP Day!!!*
> 
> *It is the beginning of the week my friends and just wanted to give a little subtle reminder of our sale this week!!! The one deal I like is of course the BOGO Xtreme Joint promo...this is a great support supplement that helps me with some nagging tendons and beat up joints from years of training, also this goes great with any cycle that might dry out your joints. Also Forged Post Cycle discount coupon is a bonus for you all...Katana, Powerchews Creatine...we have savings on all of these for you!!! Have a great week and train hard my friends!!!*​


*I couldnt agree more ma! extreme joint at bogo is a steal.I think i might take advantage of that sale actually.For guys in their 40's and 50's especially (like me) a good joint supplement can help tremendously with aches and pains from lifting*


----------



## MidwestBeast (May 24, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale:

*Muscle Research Katanadrol:*

This is a fantastic sale for one of the best cutting compounds out there. What most people do with Katanadrol is dose it at 3 or 4 caps instead, so the bottle runs out a bit quicker. So this savings is actually multiplied over several bottles and really adds up. Since it?s a non-methylated product, you can run it for longer and it?s not unreasonable at all to run for 8 weeks. As Spring has sprung and Summer looms closer and closer, it?s the perfect time to cut up. I?d grab a couple Katanadrols and a bottle of Combustion (also on sale) and really dial it in. Tons of other great products in the Mr. Supps store to make for a great stack.

*Premium Powders LCLT:*

400g of LCLT for under $20 shipped to your door. And to boot, you can add a flavor mix for only $5 extra. You won?t need one for LCLT (it doesn?t have a bad taste), but it?s beneficial for any intra or home-made pre-workouts that you?re throwing together for that cheap of a pick-up. I take in LCLT in my intra-workout at 1-2g and if I?m lacking there, I definitely get it in pre-workout. It?s a very cost-effective way to improve hitting the androgen receptors. Well worth the buy when it?s on sale like this.
*
Perfect Post Cycle Therapy Stack:*

This stack is perfect for your milder cycles or as a natty stack, as well. And if you run a harsher compound, feel free to add a SERM and you?ve still got a fantastic PCT at a great price. Forma is amazing for so many things and can last you more than just one PCT (depending on your cycle, it's also solid for on cycle AI support). And Power Chews D-Test are one of the best tasting supplements I?ve ever had (try the blue ones ? bullberry ? and try to eat only the right dosage and no extras lol). Along with those, you're getting two bottles of Forged Post Cycle, which is a wonderful all-around test-boosting product that has all your bases covered with trib, fenugreek, longjack, IC3, 3,4 divan, and more.

*Power Chews Creatine:*

I can never say enough about Power Chews. I was rocking some BCAA chews just a few hours ago. They?re fantastic for a break from dieting or contest prep; allowing you to indulge a bit without costing yourself any of your hard work and progress. They?re fantastic for travel and just for changing things up because powder after powder after pill after pill can honestly get a little old at times. I like to take pure PP creatine monohydrate with my post workout shake of TCF Isolate and dextrose, but on my off days, some creatine chews are a welcomed little treat to switch things up and also make the tub last a bit longer. This is a fantastic price on them.

*Premium Powders Xtreme Joint (BOGO!):*

As I?ve stated many times, I?ve been very lucky to not have joint issues. That said, if you have them or are considering a cycle that may be detrimental to your joints, a product like this is a smart addition to your supplementation. You?ve got a prop. blend that I?m never a big fan of, but it?s at least split into two different matrices, which makes it easier to deduce how much of what is in there. In the Rebuild Matrix, you?re getting cissus as the first ingredient, followed by glucosamine, turmeric, and chondroitin (MSM). So if you?re looking for a deal on an all-inclusive joint product, this is a great choice.


----------



## cane87 (May 25, 2016)

*Jumping in to give a quick reminder guys,today is the last day of the sale.Tomorrow we will be moving on to a new sale, like we do every single thursday of the year ! *


----------

